# Looking for an Orca, what do you think?



## eeelima (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been looking at buying an Orca for some time (already have a vintage LOOK), and just can not spend 5,000 for something brand new. What do you guys think of this? Is the price right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270585778857


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

That is not a 2008 Orca and it is not the same model as the one used to win gold in Beijing. Either the seller is totally mistaken or there's something fishy about that sale. Those Ksyrium wheels are from 2001-2003 ...the all silver ones were released in 2004. I don't buy that the bike only has 1000 miles and was sold as is from a shop.. I would as the seller more questions.


----------



## eeelima (Mar 17, 2010)

I see. I really don't care about the year and if the mileage is in fact true, is the price right?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

This is the previous generation Orca frame that was replaced in 2007. I don't like the way the seller misrepresents what frame Sanchez road to gold, This seller knows what frame Sanchez road and it isn't the same type of frame he is selling. So this makes the sellers claim about mileage suspect also.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

eeelima said:


> I see. I really don't care about the year and if the mileage is in fact true, is the price right?


It's not so much the year but the fact that it's a first generation Orca. The newer ones have totally different construction and layup. Just google it. Regardless, my biggest issue would be the misinformation given by the seller and I would be wary of giving him money and not getting the correct bike shipped if at all.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Insight*

I don't know if the seller is intentionally misrepresenting the bike or if he just doesn't know what's talking about...I think it's somewhere in the middle. Check out his Q and A on the selling page...

Question & Answer Answered On
Q: nice bike but i can not be 2008 this model 2004 to 2006 this model was produced in that period of time the 2008 does not look like that but anyways i like this model better like the one you have and orbea orca is at its best now all made in chian hideous looking . gorgeous bike May-31-10
A: Thanks. I put "2008" because that is when it was purchased, and with all new 2008 parts. The Orca frame was built in 2006, however is just as light, strong and stiff as any of the new ones. The only differences between the 06 and 08 production are the paint schemes and the seatpost collar. This frame was made with the same Orbea-patented Size Specific Nerve technology as all of the newer year frame models. As mentioned, this frame was constructed in Spain, and apparently the newer ones are being constructed in mainland China and painted in Spain. As for the weight, I went to my LBS today and got it weighed there. They took the pedals off (I had on some pretty heavy Shimano PD-R540s). The weight they gave me was 15 pounds, 13 ounces.
Q: Hi, How much does it weigh? Thanks May-30-10
A: Hi, good question! The bike weighs 16.2 pounds, or 16 pounds and 3.2 ounces on my electronic scale at home.


----------



## eeelima (Mar 17, 2010)

He's acknowledging that the frame is '06, built up with parts in '08 right? I have seen the newer frames and they are slightly different, but I'm sure this one can't be that much different functionally if it was built with the "SSN technology"...can anyone verify if that is true (for the '06 Orca frame)?

As long as I would be getting the bike pictured in that condition it seems like a good deal..


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

eeelima said:


> He's acknowledging that the frame is '06, built up with parts in '08 right? I have seen the newer frames and they are slightly different, but I'm sure this one can't be that much different functionally if it was built with the "SSN technology"...can anyone verify if that is true (for the '06 Orca frame)?
> 
> As long as I would be getting the bike pictured in that condition it seems like a good deal..


IMHO I would not make the purchase primarily because the seller is misleading in his description, which would potential create issues when you do get the bike and stuff isn't as he had described or shown in his pics. His lack of knowledge on some specifics on the bike would also suggest the bike might not be his or was a quick salvaged build. I'm not saying that the bike was stolen or anything but I would be more concern about the integrity of the frame/fork...which is always an issue with buying a used carbon frame regardless of price. It is still a lot of money to drop on something 'sight unseen' so to speak.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Those aren't '08 Ksyriums either. That said, its all in whether you want to gamble $100 that its an up and up deal. You'd have to pay return shipping if anything was wrong, but you wouldn't be stuck with the bike.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I had the 06 Orca, blue just like that one is with full DA and Mavic K SL's. It is no-where as stiff as the 07-09 version. FWIW I sold it in 07 for 2700. I am riding an 07 ORca right now and have yet to have bike lust hit me again.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm about 99% sure the '06 model did NOT have SSN technology. I searched and found this article about the then all-new '07. 

_Orbea's design team were set a tough brief for the new Orca. First, they had to preserve the essence of what made the original machine a success, and then improve on it. The bike had to be consistent in terms of ride quality and appearance across all sizes in the range, and the frame had to have a lifetime warranty.

To achieve this Orbea's engineers and designers started from scratch. The Orca was designed as a complete bike, rather than as a frame to be matched to wheels and fork. To get the same set of ride characteristics, at all sizes the frame and fork are made from a combination of two different fibre types: Torayca M40J for stiffness and M30S for vertical compliance with the frame laid up in slightly different configurations for each size. Orbea call this SSN Technology (Size Specific Nerve) and claim the new bike gives the same level of comfort as the 2004 version of the original, but it's 11 per cent lighter and 17 per cent stiffer at the back end. Having ridden it we couldn't quibble with the comfort factor or its responsiveness under power. Designing each size in the range as a separate bike also means that Orbea have achieved the aesthetic consistency they wanted._

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/orca-tdi-9452

I agree with the comments of the other posters as far as how the seller represents the bike, but if YOU are cool with it (and it seems like you are) I don't doubt that you will enjoy the bike.


----------



## zstjohnorbea (Jun 2, 2010)

BunnV said:


> I'm about 99% sure the '06 model did NOT have SSN technology. I searched and found this article about the then all-new '07.
> 
> _Orbea's design team were set a tough brief for the new Orca. First, they had to preserve the essence of what made the original machine a success, and then improve on it. The bike had to be consistent in terms of ride quality and appearance across all sizes in the range, and the frame had to have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% sure it doesn't have SSN. i just bought the 07 Onix frame which is identical to the 06 Orca.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

rollinrob said:


> I had the 06 Orca, blue just like that one is with full DA and Mavic K SL's. It is no-where as stiff as the 07-09 version. FWIW I sold it in 07 for 2700. I am riding an 07 ORca right now and have yet to have bike lust hit me again.



Same here. I still have my '06 orca and i also have an '08. No comparision. my 08 is much stiffer and handles so much better than my 06.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

eeelima, did you buy the bike? I hope not as you'll be SOL when the frame cracks.
what do i think? steer clear of Orbea.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

velocipede said:


> what do i think? steer clear of Orbea.


Why would you steer clear of Orbea?


----------



## simmons2 (Dec 6, 2009)

joep721 said:


> Why would you steer clear of Orbea?


Their Service sucks... if you never have a problem you'll be ok, and what the heck a second hand frame has no warranty anyway.
I have two Onix TDF's (49cm/wife,60cm/me) and enjoy the hell out of them... we now know their warranty sucks and won't ever purchase any thing from Orbea. Just passing our horror story on so you don't have to live through it. :mad2:


----------

